# How far do you have to go to actually be considered furry?



## sethisto (Feb 28, 2010)

I see a lot of artists that draw furry porn out there that don't consider themselves to be actually furry.  I myself don't have a fursona or any animal personality, just an obsession with female dragons that lead to me liking teh furry pr0nz.  

I don't ever want to set foot in a fursuit, and dont really want anything to do with furry conventions (though that spy with a furry mask was pretty awesome) but I browse the furry websites and talk to furrys on a regular basis.

So how far do you have to go to actually be considered a furry?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 28, 2010)

_______________________________
Across this line.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

If you say your not a furry then your not a furry  its a hobby.  ya dont have to do it if ya dont want to.  i dont even look at the pr0n.  i just think the normal art is pretty cool and i talk on the websites a lot too.

and lol you saw that spy too? XD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

If you like cartoon animals, you're a furry. Nuff said.


----------



## Browder (Feb 28, 2010)

If you choose to be called one.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> If you say your not a furry then your not a furry





Browder said:


> If you choose to be called one.



These two are right.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> _______________________________
> Across this line.



lol



Usarise said:


> If you say your not a furry then your not a furry  its a hobby.  ya dont have to do it if ya dont want to.  i dont even look at the pr0n.  i just think the normal art is pretty cool and i talk on the websites a lot too.
> 
> and lol you saw that spy too? XD



*paw five*
good for you!



Scotty1700 said:


> If you like cartoon animals, you're a furry. Nuff said.



O_O
what about werewolves?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> These two are right.


Mine seemed logical at the time.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

furry is a grade scale
1 is art fan/artist
2 is it's more than a hobby
3 is you go to cons hang out with other furs
4 lifestyliers
5 you think you're really a fox


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm like a 3.25, I guess I'm not a full blown lifestylist but I want to be one ^__^


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> furry is a grade scale
> 1 is art fan/artist
> 2 is it's more than a hobby
> 3 is you go to cons hang out with other furs
> ...


i see a small problem with this scale....
furrys always show up at my anime cons.... so does that mean im at 3? 0_0


----------



## Psychedelic_Lombax (Feb 28, 2010)

If you think you are, you are.  Simple.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i see a small problem with this scale....
> furrys always show up at my anime cons.... so does that mean im at 3? 0_0



so what? Cons are fun, if you go to the right ones and they don't screw you over >.>


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> furry is a grade scale
> 1 is art fan/artist
> 2 is it's more than a hobby
> 3 is you go to cons hang out with other furs
> ...



i would say i'm close to a 3, even tho i have yet to go to a con.


----------



## Psychedelic_Lombax (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> furry is a grade scale
> 1 is art fan/artist
> 2 is it's more than a hobby
> 3 is you go to cons hang out with other furs
> ...


I'm somwhere between 4 and 5... closer to 5.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> If you say your not a furry then your not a furry





Browder said:


> If you choose to be called one.



I don't buy this at all.

There are a lot of things you could chose not to be called but could still be used to describe you AND hold true.

For example, someone could drink every night but claim they are not an alcoholic.

Someone could do drugs all the time but claim they are not a druggie.

Same thing with furries.  If the shit fits, wear it.

As for the OP, I think as long as someone likes cartoon animals and has at least *some* presence in the community (for example, posting on a furry forum) then they are a furry.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> so what? Cons are fun, if you go to the right ones and they don't screw you over >.>


 anime cons ARE fun.... but then the furs invade! >.>


----------



## Psychedelic_Lombax (Feb 28, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I don't buy this at all.
> 
> There are a lot of things you could chose not to be called but could still be used to describe you AND hold true.
> 
> ...


I find this explains it perfectly.  *Kudos*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> anime cons ARE fun.... but then the furs invade! >.>



can't we/they all just get along?


----------



## Browder (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> can't we/they all just get along?



This is a fandom. No. D:<


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> furry is a grade scale
> 1 is art fan/artist
> 2 is it's more than a hobby
> 3 is you go to cons hang out with other furs
> ...



I'm a 2. I've never been to a con, and I don't know any other furs. I'd probably creep closer to 3 over time.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> can't we/they all just get along?


 we could..... if u guys would stay away from the dancing maids on the stage.  some1 in a fursuit jumped up there at my last con and starting dancing! 0_0


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> we could..... if u guys would stay away from the dancing maids on the stage.  some1 in a fursuit jumped up there at my last con and starting dancing! 0_0



lol, i've gotta meet that guy!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> we could..... if u guys would stay away from the dancing maids on the stage.  some1 in a fursuit jumped up there at my last con and starting dancing! 0_0



...o.o


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> ...o.o


 i know. me and my gf felt the same way. o.o


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 28, 2010)

I am probably a 3 
I think it would be fun. Unless somebody started hitting on me real hardcore.
Then I would be like --_-- I'ma slap you.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 28, 2010)

You are one if you call yourself one.

"But any1 who like anthro animals = Furry!" some shout.  Alright then:  You ever played any game on a computer?  You're a gamer.  Have you ever not been miserable watching a sports game?  Sports fan. Does a shape have four right angles?  It obviously must be a square. And so on, and so on.

If you don't consider yourself a Furry, then you aren't a Furry.  You can easily be _argued_ as a Furry, but you're still not part of the Fandom.  Let me repeat that word one last time, as a final emphasis to people who need it: 
*Fandom.*


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 28, 2010)

I would say you need to have been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like to be considered a furry.


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You are one if you call yourself one.
> 
> "But any1 who like anthro animals = Furry!" some shout.  Alright then:  You ever played any game on a computer?  You're a gamer.  Have you ever not been miserable watching a sports game?  Sports fan. Does a shape have four right angles?  It obviously must be a square. And so on, and so on.
> 
> ...



Attaman wins the thread.

Based on Cannonfodder's scale I'm a 1 :V


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I am probably a 3
> I think it would be fun. Unless somebody started hitting on me real hardcore.
> Then I would be like --_-- I'ma slap you.



you can slap me anytime sugar.


----------



## Browder (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Attaman wins at life.



Fixed.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm like a 3.25, I guess I'm not a full blown lifestylist but I want to be one ^__^


I'm about the same. :3


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 28, 2010)

I'd say that if you consider yourself a furry, then you're a furry.


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

Why is everyone here a 3 -.- I need HK to come over and join the 1 club with me...


Inb4ronery


----------



## Ricky (Feb 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You are one if you call yourself one.
> 
> "But any1 who like anthro animals = Furry!" some shout.  Alright then:  You ever played any game on a computer?  You're a gamer.  Have you ever not been miserable watching a sports game?  Sports fan. Does a shape have four right angles?  It obviously must be a square. And so on, and so on.
> 
> ...



Hi Attaman!

Welcome to last page!



Ricky said:


> Usarise said:
> 
> 
> > If you say your not a furry then your not a furry
> ...


----------



## Attaman (Feb 28, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Hi Attaman!
> 
> Welcome to last page!


Oh hey, it's two people with valid examples and their own stance on the matter.  Want to end it on an agreement to disagree before this thread turns into five pages of us / others debating about such examples, and admit that each of us have valid points on the matter?

I'm sorry I'm not in much a debating mood, having to re-learn physics and scour youtube / sources for another debate within the last half hour has killed my drive.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Oh hey, it's two people with valid examples and their own stance on the matter.  Want to end it on an agreement to disagree before this thread turns into five pages of us / others debating about such examples, and admit that each of us have valid points on the matter?
> 
> I'm sorry I'm not in much a debating mood, having to re-learn physics and scour youtube / sources for another debate within the last half hour has killed my drive.



Party-Pooper


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Party-Pooper



...pepsi...


----------



## Attaman (Feb 28, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Party-Pooper



Don't worry, I'm sure someone else will take this as an invitation to start something up.


----------



## Conker (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> If you say your not a furry then your not a furry  its a hobby.  ya dont have to do it if ya dont want to.  i dont even look at the pr0n.  i just think the normal art is pretty cool and i talk on the websites a lot too.
> 
> and lol you saw that spy too? XD


/thread


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Feb 28, 2010)

hehe I like the emphasis on fandom there, definitely defines things much clearer than "if you're...." kinda convos XD


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 28, 2010)

Definitely a 3 on CannonFodders scale


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Why is everyone here a 3 -.- I need HK to come over and join the 1 club with me...


 
I'ma 1 here, just in it for the abundance of hot chicks.....oh wait...that's just poultry cub porn


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 28, 2010)

Fan of anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Why is everyone here a 3 -.- I need HK to come over and join the 1 club with me...


H&K is a 5


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> H&K is a 5


Wow, really?


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Wow, really?


 
Yeah, he really thinks hes a 10 foot tall blue nature loving cat person


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Wow, really?


 yarly


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> Yeah, he really thinks hes a 10 foot tall blue nature loving cat person


Nothin wrong with that. :3


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Nothin wrong with that. :3


 yes there is. it means you are either
A.  a huge fucking faggot.
B. Live on Pandora


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yes there is. it means you are either
> A.  a huge fucking faggot.
> B. Live on Pandora


or C. Both 
XD


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> or C. Both
> XD


 XD nice..... i wanna watch Avatar again now....


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> or C. Both
> XD



LMAO.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> furry is a grade scale
> 1 is art fan/artist
> 2 is it's more than a hobby
> 3 is you go to cons hang out with other furs
> ...


I'm a 1, bitch


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I'm a 6, bitch


 holy sh..... RUN! HE IS GOING TO KILL  US ALL!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> holy sh..... RUN! HE IS GOING TO KILL US ALL!


Oh fuck you! D:<


Lol


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> holy sh..... RUN! HE IS GOING TO KILL  US ALL!


WTF is a 6?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Oh fuck you! D:<
> 
> 
> Lol


lol. :3 ae you f5ing this thread? u replied in like 10 secs...



Wyldfyre said:


> WTF is a 6?


 has sex with baby animals


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol. :3 ae you f5ing this thread? u replied in like 10 secs...


 Nah, I just stare at the same page, waiting patiently for an answer.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> has sex with baby animals


D:


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Nah, I just stare at the same page, waiting patiently for an answer.


freak. 0_o


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> has sex with baby animals



*speechless*


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> XD nice..... i wanna watch Avatar again now....


 
lol I saw it in the theatres twice, mostly for the bitching 3D, and nyteri's ear shattering moaning


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> freak. 0_o


 If I'm a freak, what are you o-o


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> *speechless*


 i bet you do too! 0_0



garoose said:


> lol I saw it in the theatres twice, mostly for the bitching 3D, and nyteri's ear shattering moaning


i saw it in 3D twice too!  once with my gf and once with my buds 



Dragon-Shark said:


> If I'm a freak, what are you o-o


normal.


----------



## PrinceOfNature (Feb 28, 2010)

1) dragons rule
2) if u wear a fursuiter u r the fursuiter furry.. not all of us wear them.. some os just wear tails and ears
3) never ever relate yiff to all furriez(just saying even tho u didnt say it)
4) wat u up 2(random lol)


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

PrinceOfNature said:


> 1) dragons rule
> 2) if u wear a fursuiter u r the fursuiter furry.. not all of us wear them.. some os just wear tails and ears
> 3) never ever relate yiff to all furriez(just saying even tho u didnt say it)
> 4) wat u up 2(random lol)


 
which number does sexual deviant fall under?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> which number does sexual deviant fall under?


 none. you are a class 6 furry. leave.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

But I'm a sexual deviant as well but I only ranked myself a 3.25


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But I'm a sexual deviant as well but I only ranked myself a 32.5


 yes and that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

You can be a horny being and not be a furry, oh intelligent one.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> You can be a horny being and not be a furry, *oh intelligent one*.


 yes but i will assume that you are all furrys for being on FAF.

and i like that! i will now be addresses as Intelligent one!


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> You can be a horny being and not be a furry, oh intelligent one.


 
no way, you have to be looking at a cartoon animal in order to become horny, its been proven by science!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> no way, you have to be looking at a cartoon animal in order to become horny, its been proven by science!


 Holy shit! I never knew THAT


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> no way, you have to be looking at a cartoon animal in order to become horny, its been proven by science!


 what about this?  i wanna know who here is a freak.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> what about this? i wanna know who here is a freak.


That just made my peepee go down down :<

IT MUST BE DRAWN OR IT SUCKS!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 28, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I see a lot of artists that draw furry porn out there that don't consider themselves to be actually furry.  I myself don't have a fursona or any animal personality, just an obsession with female dragons that lead to me liking teh furry pr0nz.
> 
> I don't ever want to set foot in a fursuit, and dont really want anything to do with furry conventions (though that spy with a furry mask was pretty awesome) but I browse the furry websites and talk to furrys on a regular basis.
> 
> So how far do you have to go to actually be considered a furry?



1: Why do you have to be "considered" furry? is there an application form to fill out and someone in a big fancy office "considers" our application?

2: Furry is a choice, just because someone draws anthro art, porn or other, does not mean they are or even WANT to be furry.

3: You are a furry if and ONLY if you want to be a furry.

This is one of the dumbest questions I have ever seen asked here.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> That just made my peepee go down down :<
> 
> IT MUST BE DRAWN OR IT SUCKS!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


>


 No penis or boobies! Boo!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 28, 2010)

You're on FA.
You're a furry.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> You're on FA.
> You're a furry.


Thats not a universal truth.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Thats not a universal truth.


 that is true. i am not a furry.


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> what about this? i wanna know who here is a freak.


 
oh murr


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> oh murr


 thought so.  garoose is a furfag!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> what about this?  i wanna know who here is a freak.


That looks like my cat. o.o


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> thought so. garoose is a furfag!


 
I forgot sarcasm isn't apparent on the internet


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> That looks like my cat. o.o


 
so you're the one whos been posting illegal animal porn on the internet?!?

Edit: oh man my first double post *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> That looks like my cat. o.o


 it is.  i stole it and made chinese food.



garoose said:


> I forgot sarcasm isn't apparent on the internet


 nope ^^


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 28, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> You're on FA.
> You're a furry.



That is not a full truth.

Just because someone is on FAF does not make them a furry. Try telling a troll they are a furry.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> it is.  i stole it and made chinese food.



YOU BASTARD. D:


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That is not a full truth.
> 
> Just because someone is on FAF does not make them a furry. Try telling a troll they are a furry.


 
you're a furry


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That is not a full truth.
> 
> Just because someone is on FAF does not make them a furry. Try telling a troll they are a furry.


TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL



Tommy said:


> YOU BASTARD. D:


 hey... a guys got to eat dont he?


----------



## ninjafox91 (Feb 28, 2010)

furry is generally expressing an interest in anthropomorphic animals and/or creatures. 
that is what a furry is by wikifur.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> you're a furry



Well done einstein, Did it take you all day to figuere that out?



Usarise said:


> TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL
> 
> 
> hey... a guys got to eat dont he?



A furry can also be a troll.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 28, 2010)

ninjafox91 said:


> furry is generally expressing an interest in anthropomorphic animals and/or creatures.
> that is what a furry is by wikifur.



Noob, you have A LOT to learn my dear boy.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

ninjafox91 said:


> furry is generally expressing an interest in anthropomorphic animals and/or creatures.
> that is what a furry is by wikifur.


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=furry



RandyDarkshade said:


> A furry can also be a troll.


I ain't a furry.


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Well done einstein, Did it take you all day to figuere that out?


 
hey....I was trying to make a joke because you said try to tell a troll that hes a furry, so I said youre a furry to make the implication that you are also a troll, and then we all had a good laugh together.....right? right?!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> hey....I was trying to make a joke because you said try to tell a troll that hes a furry, so I said youre a furry to make the implication that you are also a troll, and then we all had a good laugh together.....right? right?!



Aye. I was trying to be sarcastic in return. 

My friends irl get it from me all the time.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> hey....I was trying to make a joke because you said try to tell a troll that hes a furry, so I said youre a furry to make the implication that you are also a troll, and then we all had a good laugh together.....right? right?!


 no. we can all laugh at your fail though.  i saw u screw up that quote b4.


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I ain't a furry.


 
then what the heck are you doing here? You've already been exposed for too long RUN FORREST, RUN!



Usarise said:


> no. we can all laugh at your fail though. i saw u screw up that quote b4.


 
NOOOO! I thought I fixed it before anyone noticed!


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 28, 2010)

A furry is someone who call self a furry. 
Just so those newfag learn their fact right and stand corrected.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> then what the heck are you doing here? You've already been exposed for too long RUN FORREST, RUN!
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOO! I thought I fixed it before anyone noticed!


I got bored so i went to look for something to do.  i found this place 

nope big brother sees all


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I got bored so i went to look for something to do.  i found this place
> 
> nope big brother sees all



He didn't correct it fast enough


That typo never existed....


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I got bored so i went to look for something to do.  i found this place



You have over 500 posts in 3 days. That says something about you. o.o


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That typo never existed....


the thought police approve.



Tommy said:


> You have over 500 posts in 3 days. That says something about you. o.o


 and is it bad or good?   all my friends are on a church retreat and my GF was away  i had nothing to do -_-


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and is it bad or good? all my friends are on a church retreat and my GF was away  i had nothing to do -_-


 
just fap continuously until they get back like the rest of us


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> just fap continuously until they get back like the rest of us


 0_0 thats disgusting.  you all fap to baby animals!


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0 thats disgusting. you all fap to baby animals!


 
Hey nowhere did I say they were babies


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> Hey nowhere did I say they were babies


but you didnt say they _weren't..._ use real ppl or at the very worst, hentai. at least its semi-human


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but you didnt say they _weren't..._ use real ppl or at the very worst, hentai. at least its semi-human


 
Yeah it all started with the normal stuff, then hentai.... and then I noticed those god damn furry pictures

don't worry though I still use all 3, depending on my mood I suppose


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> Yeah it all started with the normal stuff, then hentai.... and then I noticed those god damn furry pictures
> 
> don't worry though I still use all 3, depending on my mood I suppose


 hopefully not at the same time >.>


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hopefully not at the same time >.>


 
lol I always have 3 pictures opened, one of a hot chick, one of that same chick as a big eyed japanese cartoon, and then one of a dog licking itself

(and just incase I'm taken seriously /sarcasm)


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> lol I always have 3 pictures opened, one of a hot chick, one of that same chick as a big eyed japanese cartoon, and then one of a dog licking itself
> 
> (and just incase I'm taken seriously /sarcasm)


(is gunna take it srsly anyway XD) holy shit your a freak!


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 28, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I see a lot of artists that draw furry porn out there that don't consider themselves to be actually furry.  I myself don't have a fursona or any animal personality, just an obsession with female dragons that lead to me liking teh furry pr0nz.
> 
> I don't ever want to set foot in a fursuit, and dont really want anything to do with furry conventions (though that spy with a furry mask was pretty awesome) but I browse the furry websites and talk to furrys on a regular basis.
> 
> So how far do you have to go to actually be considered a furry?



Dude, you just described me (Minus the part about not wanting to go to a convention)

I think jacking off to the porn makes you VERY furry.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 28, 2010)

I met another furfag last night. He was cute. He was wearing docs with red laces. I came.

Anyway. I don't know. I don't like the term furry because I get lumped in with the weirdos like scotty who are always dick-in-hand when yiff gets mentioned.


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I met another furfag last night. He was cute. He was wearing docs with red laces. I came.


 
I think i'm missing the relevance here...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> I think i'm missing the relevance here...


 

See edit. I saw something shiny and forgot the point.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> what about werewolves?


*Fangface is a cartoon with a werewolf in it.*


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> See edit. I saw something shiny and forgot the point.


 
Oh ok that makes se....did you say yiff? *dick in hand*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm going to summon you, then kick your other-worldy ass, ghost.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 28, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> Dude, you just described me (Minus the part about not wanting to go to a convention)
> *
> I think jacking off to the porn makes you VERY furry*.



Not really, no.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 28, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> Dude, you just described me (Minus the part about not wanting to go to a convention)
> 
> *I think jacking off to the porn makes you VERY furry.*


*Not true, no.*


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

This thread is getting to the point of ridiculous o-o


Orgy anyone o-o? lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> This thread is getting to the point of ridiculous o-o
> 
> 
> Orgy anyone o-o? lol



I thought it was ridiculous from the first post. >.>


I';m chasing you round the forums now. Be afraid.......be very afraid!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> *I thought it was ridiculous from the first post. >.>*


*I'm not alone at this.*


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Try telling a troll they are a furry.


'Kay. You found the exception. 
People doing it solely for the lulz.

Everyone else is furries.
No exceptions.


----------



## MrBlack (Feb 28, 2010)

You fuck the neighbor's dog, that's the first sign that you might be a furry


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 28, 2010)

I am a 1 on the CannonFodder scale. I would like to be a 5, but I don't know how to get there without drugs.


----------



## Tyhnu (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> furry is a grade scale
> 1 is art fan/artist
> 2 is it's more than a hobby
> 3 is you go to cons hang out with other furs
> ...


When that last one applies its not really a furry anymore its an otherkin.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm the last, but what's an otherkin got to do with it? From my understanding that's different.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You are one if you call yourself one.
> 
> "But any1 who like anthro animals = Furry!" some shout. Alright then: You ever played any game on a computer? You're a gamer. Have you ever not been miserable watching a sports game? Sports fan. Does a shape have four right angles? It obviously must be a square. And so on, and so on.
> 
> ...


 
QFT


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 28, 2010)

sethisto said:


> So how far do you have to go to actually be considered a furry?



Psst, hey bud, c'mere... just between you 'n me...

*IT'S TOO LATE - YOU ALREADY ARE ONE!*


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 28, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Psst, hey bud, c'mere... just between you 'n me...
> 
> *IT'S TOO LATE - YOU ALREADY ARE ONE!*


 
pfft I can haz a fursona and look at art and not be a furry cause I'm just that bad ass >


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

How much of a furry am I?


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How much of a furry am I?



You can join the 1 club with me since you finally got here


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You can join the 1 club with me since you finally got here


 I'm probably in the 1.5 club. Its entertainment for me.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You can join the 1 club with me since you finally got here


I donno, I'd like to go to a con once to see how hilarious it is. I guess that bumps me up a bit.


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I donno, I'd like to go to a con once to see how hilarious it is. I guess that bumps me up a bit.



Eh. I'd go to a con for the lulz too, but I'd irl troll there also *awesomeface* so I'm a 1.5 or so now.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Eh. I'd go to a con for the lulz too, but I'd irl troll there also *awesomeface* so I'm a 1.5 or so now.


 
I guess I'm in the boat with you guys :\
I'd like to be 0 but I got a sona and I think anthros are cool looking


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I guess I'm in the boat with you guys :\
> I'd like to be 0 but I got a sona and I think anthros are cool looking



Point and laugh at the noob with a sona >


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Point and laugh at the noob with a sona >


 
pfft at least he doesn't look like the 1,000+ foxes and wolves here :V
Also its going to be hard to laugh when I got you in a sleeper hold son


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I guess I'm in the boat with you guys :\
> I'd like to be 0 but I got a sona and I think anthros are cool looking


I don't have a fursona though. I win.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 1, 2010)

im a 2.
almost a 3 xD


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> pfft at least he doesn't look like the 1,000+ foxes and wolves here :V
> Also its going to be hard to laugh when I got you in a sleeper hold son



Good point on the foxes D: and you'll never get me in a sleeper hold, I has a taser.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't have a fursona though. I win.


 You fail cause you got a fox for an avy :V



Bando37 said:


> Good point on the foxes D: and you'll never get me in a sleeper hold, I has a taser.


 
pfft what tazer, the one I stole from ya? >:3


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> pfft what tazer, the one I stole from ya? >:3



>:C

fine. I'll have to use my switchblade instead.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> >:C
> 
> fine. I'll have to use my switchblade instead.


 
>.>
<.<

Sometimes I hate the fact that I pick people's pockets without even knowing it...here you can have the switchblade back cause it sorta evens out the fight :3


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> >.>
> <.<
> 
> Sometimes I hate the fact that I pick people's pockets without even knowing it...here you can have the switchblade back cause it sorta evens out the fight :3



I choose option D, nonviolent protest. *sits and meditates*


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I choose option D, nonviolent protest. *sits and meditates*


 
damn, I was so looking forward to a brawl but since your not fighting I might sit down and chill for a bit...also um here is your id, it fell from your wallet ^^;


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> You fail cause you got a fox for an avy :V
> 
> 
> 
> pfft what tazer, the one I stole from ya? >:3


But I like foxes =[


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I like foxes =[


 
As you can tell from my name I like them too but they are just fucking everywhere so I decided to change, my fox was original for the most part but its irritating to be lumped with the sluts of the fandom and well dobermans look more bad ass by comparison


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> damn, I was so looking forward to a brawl but since your not fighting I might sit down and chill for a bit...also um here is your id, it fell from your wallet ^^;



HAHA I don't carry a wallet!



south syde fox said:


> As you can tell from my name I like them too but they are just fucking everywhere so I decided to change, my fox was original for the most part but its irritating to be lumped with the sluts of the fandom and well dobermans look more bad ass by comparison



yeah, I like foxes as well, but I hate being lumped in with the billion other slutty ones. So I'm hyooman, works out my problems :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> HAHA I don't carry a wallet!


 
Hmm shit, its Heckler's wallet I think but you still want the id or can I keep it? n.n


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Hmm shit, its Heckler's wallet I think but you still want the id or can I keep it? n.n



I'll take it, can buy shit online with that info ^_^


----------



## Tyhnu (Mar 1, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm the last, but what's an otherkin got to do with it? From my understanding that's different.


It isn't all that different, except that with Otherkin its usually a really powerful animal instead of a fox.
Otherkin basically believe their souls are that of an animal or a mythical creature. Some of them take it to extremes though and act downright batshit insane, leading to 5. I used to associate with them a lot so I know a lot about it. There's people out there who seriously think they transform into a wolf during the full moon or that they're really powerful creatures trapped in human form. Some of them are alright people but for the most part its safer to stay away.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> As you can tell from my name I like them too but they are just fucking everywhere so I decided to change, my fox was original for the most part but its irritating to be lumped with the sluts of the fandom and well dobermans look more bad ass by comparison


I hate the stereotype too. Even more when the stereotype tends to be true, or when people don't see through my sarcasm =[


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate the stereotype too. Even more when the stereotype tends to be true, or when people don't see through my sarcasm =[


yea I understand what you mean, I still think they are cool but yea the damn stereotype is pretty fucking true, I bet all the foxes on here, about a good 80 percent or gay and a few of those are the flaming gay types that flaunt it around like a badge or something :\



Bando37 said:


> yeah, I like foxes as well, but I hate being lumped in with the billion other slutty ones. So I'm hyooman, works out my problems :3


 
lol cool ^^


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> yea I understand what you mean, I still think they are cool but yea the damn stereotype is pretty fucking true, I bet all the foxes on here, about a good 80 percent or gay and a few of those are the flaming gay types that flaunt it around like a badge or something :\
> 
> 
> 
> lol cool ^^



Yeah it sucks man...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> yea I understand what you mean, I still think they are cool but yea the damn stereotype is pretty fucking true, I bet all the foxes on here, about a good 80 percent or gay and a few of those are the flaming gay types that flaunt it around like a badge or something :\
> 
> 
> 
> lol cool ^^


Well most gay people do tend to flaunt it as a badge,
No getting around that.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Well most gay people do tend to flaunt it as a badge,
> No getting around that.


 
It irratates me when they do that...I got a cousin who is gay but he doesn't parade around yelling to people...I like penis, do you? It makes me want to beat the shit out of them and strangle them with a lampcord :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 1, 2010)

Until I don't fuck an animal like every furry I won't consider myself to be a furry.
I'd rather put things in a gunbarrel.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> It irratates me when they do that...I got a cousin who is gay but he doesn't parade around yelling to people...I like penis, do you? It makes me want to beat the shit out of them and strangle them with a lampcord :V


I would kick your ass.
Actually I do not parade it since every person in my school makes it clear I am gay.
By yelling faggot at every possible chance. God they are so silly.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I would kick your ass.
> Actually I do not parade it since every person in my school makes it clear I am gay.
> By yelling faggot at every possible chance. God they are so silly.


 
Meh you and who's army? :3
Anyhow they are saying your gay but your not the one telling everyone so I wouldn't find that annoying lol.
Anyways the parading around thing doesn't just apply to gay people but other groups as well, especially* furries *since they are just as bad as those flaming homosexuals everyone hears about :\


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> yea I understand what you mean, I still think they are cool but yea the damn stereotype is pretty fucking true, I bet all the foxes on here, about a good 80 percent or gay and a few of those are the flaming gay types that flaunt it around like a badge or something :\
> 
> 
> 
> lol cool ^^



Still an old fox here. Not changing anytime soon :] I love how my signature always fits into these topics.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Still an old fox here. Not changing anytime soon :] I love how my signature always fits into these topics.


I don't.
Am Nufox. ;~;


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I don't.
> Am Nufox. ;~;



*cracks his neck* Lynch mob anyone?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I don't.
> Am Nufox. ;~;


 omg he's a slut with headphones D:


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> omg he's a slut with headphones D:


_KILL HIM. PUT HIS HEAD ON A PIKE FOR ALL TO SEE.
_


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> _KILL HIM. PUT HIS HEAD ON A PIKE FOR ALL TO SEE._


 
kay


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> _KILL HIM. PUT HIS HEAD ON A PIKE FOR ALL TO SEE.
> _





south syde fox said:


> kay


D:


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> D:


We dun take kindly to yer type 'round there here parts ya slutfox.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We dun take kindly to yer type 'round there here parts ya slutfox.


Not from what I've seen. :3


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We dun take kindly to yer type 'round there here parts ya slutfox.


 
He sure got a purdy mouth.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Not from what I've seen. :3


That's because your kind overtook this place, and we need to take 'em out. Starting with you...


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's because your kind overtook this place, and we need to take 'em out. Starting with you...



Kill it with fire?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Kill it with fire?


I say we line them all up and kill them with a firing squad.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I say we line them all up and kill them with a firing squad.


From the side with one bullet for the lot. 
Oh wait...


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I say we line them all up and kill them with a firing squad.



Simple, yet effective. I like it.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

In all seriousness though, stereotypes suck. -_-


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> In all seriousness though, stereotypes suck. -_-


But you said you WERE the stereotype. So YOU MUST DIE!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But you said you WERE the stereotype. So YOU MUST DIE!


No, I am a new fox not a nufox. 
And that was according to Shadow's sig quote.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> No, I am a new fox not a nufox.
> And that was according to Shadow's sig quote.


I don't trust you... 

I'll be watching.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't trust you...
> 
> I'll be watching.


You do that. ;3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> You do that. ;3


WHY DID YOU MAKE ANIMAL WINKY FACE!

THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ANYTHING


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WHY DID YOU MAKE ANIMAL WINKY FACE!
> 
> THAT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ANYTHING


XD


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> XD


 STOP LAUGHING!


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> STOP LAUGHING!



[insert meme regarding caps lock being cruise control]


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> [insert meme regarding caps lock being cruise control]


 but i liek capslock.....


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm a fox, not a nufox either :O


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but i liek capslock.....



No, you are into mudkips.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm a fox, not a nufox either :O


 are you a /\/3\/\/|=0>< then?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 1, 2010)

/\/3\/\/|=0><

????

WHAAT?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> are you a /\/3\/\/|=0>< then?



That's a small stretch for 1337.



Moonfall The Fox said:


> /\/3\/\/|=0><
> 
> ????
> 
> WHAAT?



|)0 Y0|_| |_4(|< 7|-|3 481|_17Y 70 7R4|\|5|_473 |_337?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> are you a /\/3\/\/|=0>< then?


Nice try


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 1, 2010)

Should I understand what you're saying?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> /\/3\/\/|=0><
> 
> ????
> 
> WHAAT?


its 1337



Shadow said:


> That's a small stretch for 1337.
> 
> 
> 
> |)0 Y0|_| |_4(|< 7|-|3 481|_17Y 70 7R4|\|5|_473 |_337?


 
i do so have the ability. i just dint use a translator....


Wyldfyre said:


> Nice try


-_-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Silly newbs and their inability to speak using real words....


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Silly newbs and their inability to speak using real words....



It's "n00bs," newfag. :U


----------



## Tommy (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> |)0 Y0|_| |_4(|< 7|-|3 481|_17Y 70 7R4|\|5|_473 |_337?



*tries to translate, fails*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Silly newbs and their inability to speak using real words....


 é€™æ˜¯å¦‚æ­¤çš„çœŸå¯¦çš„è©±ã€‚


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> é€™æ˜¯å¦‚æ­¤çš„çœŸå¯¦çš„è©±ã€‚


Ok, now you're just being stupid.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Ok, now you're just being stupid.



Don't you be hating on foreigners! >:I


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> It's "n00bs," newfag. :U



I'm not a newfur >.<



Usarise said:


> é€™æ˜¯å¦‚æ­¤çš„çœŸå¯¦çš„è©±ã€‚



Let me see, square square square square square square square square square square...I think that means Scotty is the coolest person evar!!!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Ok, now you're just being stupid.


no im being chinese. :/



Shadow said:


> Don't you be hating on foreigners! >:I


 Foreign ppl rock! 


Scotty1700 said:


> I'm not a newfur >.<
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see, square square square square square square square square square square...I think that means Scotty is the coolest person evar!!!


 yes u are a newfur.

and its not squares.....get a language pack!


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm not a newfur >.<
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see, square square square square square square square square square square...I think that means Scotty is the coolest person evar!!!



I translated via iGoogle: é€™æ˜¯å¦‚æ­¤çš„çœŸå¯¦çš„è©±ã€‚ means "This is so true words."


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

How do I get a language pack


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

è¿™æ˜¯èŠ±å¼è¯´ï¼Œæˆ‘å–œæ¬¢å®ƒè¢«è§†ä¸ºå¤–å›½ï¼Œå› ä¸ºå®ƒæ˜¯ã€‚


----------



## Tommy (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> How do I get a language pack



Download one off the internet? o.o


----------



## Maddrow (Mar 1, 2010)

Is being a pokefur still being a furry 
I've heard differently from some sources


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> è¿™æ˜¯èŠ±å¼è¯´ï¼Œæˆ‘å–œæ¬¢å®ƒè¢«è§†ä¸ºå¤–å›½ï¼Œå› ä¸ºå®ƒæ˜¯ã€‚


 please use traditional chinese. its much easier to translate.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Is being a pokefur still being a furry
> I've heard differently from some sources


Depends who you ask.


----------



## Maddrow (Mar 1, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Depends who you ask.


saw it on wikifur >_<


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> please use traditional chinese. its much easier to translate.



é€™ç¨®å‚³çµ±çš„è¶³å¤ äºžï¼Ÿ


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

í•˜í•˜í•˜í•˜í•˜!


I can do it too ^.=.^ Not Chinese!


----------



## Tommy (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> please use traditional chinese. its much easier to translate.



ç§ã¯ä¸­å›½èªžã‚’è¡Œã†ã“ã¨ã¯ã§ãã¾ã›ã‚“ã€‚


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Tommy said:


> ç§ã¯ä¸­å›½èªžã‚’è¡Œã†ã“ã¨ã¯ã§ãã¾ã›ã‚“ã€‚


 Machen Sie dann Deutsch?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

And now to german?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> And now to german?


 ja.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

damn you bastards...
Matarete


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

What the hell happened here


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the hell happened here


 
languages...it destroyed the thread lol xD


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the hell happened here



Wondering that myself.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> languages...it destroyed the thread lol xD



I think they're gone now... I can't say for sure.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2010)

Usted Furfags son muy estÃºpidos.


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Usted Furfags son muy estÃºpidos.



>:C no accent on the u. Edit: also, ustedes, not usted

Creo que soy la persona mejor en el espaÃ±ol en todo el thread 33 jejejeje


----------



## Tommy (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Creo que soy la persona mejor en el espaÃ±ol en todo el thread 33 jejejeje




Posiblemente.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> >:C no accent on the u. Edit: also, ustedes, not usted
> 
> Creo que soy la persona mejor en el espaÃ±ol en todo el thread 33 jejejeje



I am still learning.
And Probably not.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hola Los Nubes! (Yes, I said Hi clouds but Nubes looks like noobs so I had to throw it out there)


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hola Los Nubes! (Yes, I said Hi clouds but Nubes looks like noobs so I had to throw it out there)



Zorros debe saber su lugar.


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am still learning.
> And Probably not.



I'm learning as well, but I have the asset of MEXICAN RELATIVES >:3


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> >:C no accent on the u. Edit: also, ustedes, not usted
> 
> Creo que soy la persona mejor en el espaÃ±ol en todo el thread 33 jejejeje


 
Que paso?
Me gusta burritos <3


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Que paso?
> Me gusta burritos <3



PasÃ³ weetart.

Te gustas los burritos grandes de los zorros como Scotty? Yo no sabÃ­a que eres un homosexual jejejejeje :3


----------



## Tommy (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'm learning as well, but I have the asset of MEXICAN RELATIVES >:3



I'm also learning. I don't know too much but I can understand most of these posts.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> PasÃ³ weetart.
> 
> Te gustas los burritos grandes de los zorros como Scotty? Yo no sabÃ­a que eres un homosexual jejejejeje :3


 
I don't have the accent thing D:
Also scotty is like the gayest fox around rofl


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I don't have the accent thing D:
> Also scotty is like the gayest fox around rofl



I was asking if you liked his big burrito >:3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Zorros debe saber su lugar.



Foxes should know their place amiright?



south syde fox said:


> I don't have the accent thing D:
> Also scotty is like the gayest fox around rofl



From now on call me Stereotypical Fox # 1 please 



Bando37 said:


> I was asking if you liked his big burrito >:3



I like my burrito....


----------



## Tommy (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Foxes should know their place amiright?
> 
> 
> 
> From now on call me Stereotypical Fox # 1 please



1. SÃ­.
2. Can I be the exception? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Foxes should know their place amiright?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What place are you talking about?


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 1, 2010)

Everyone said:
			
		

> We're talking in other languages!


 
@__@ I'm confused


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What place are you talking about?



Well these furries were talking in spanish so I said "Hola Nubes' (Nubes is clouds in spanish but it looks like noobs in english) and Zeke said that foxes should know their place....He's yet to clarify or anything.




8-bit said:


> @__@ I'm confused



Don't worry, you're too cute for words


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Don't worry, you're too cute for words


 
oh murr. :3c


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I was asking if you liked his big burrito >:3


 
naw I've never seen it and hopefully never do


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well these furries were talking in spanish so I said "Hola Nubes' (Nubes is clouds in spanish but it looks like noobs in english) and Zeke said that foxes should know their place....He's yet to clarify or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stereotypical foxes such as yourself need to learn your place >=[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Stereotypical foxes such as yourself need to learn your place >=[



I know my place, it's at the bottom of the barrel and the head of the cock


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I know my place, it's at the bottom of the barrel and the head of the cock


-_-


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> -_-


 don'tcha love foxes like that


----------



## Tommy (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I know my place, it's at the bottom of the barrel and the head of the cock



...wow, you're extremely stereotypical. XD


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> don'tcha love foxes like that


No, it makes me sad =[


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, it makes me sad =[


 Aww lol...well at least he isn't in front of you, then you'd see it up close and personal xP


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

It's just so fun being stereotypical! I can't resist as I love all the awkward stares as it brings me to tears with the laughter!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's just so fun being stereotypical! I can't resist as I love all the awkward stares as it brings me to tears with the laughter!


 
but I thought you actually is a stereotypical fox and not playing around for your enjoyment? :O


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's just so fun being stereotypical! I can't resist as I love all the awkward stares as it brings me to tears with the laughter!


But it makes me die on the inside =(


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> but I thought you actually is a stereotypical fox and not playing around for your enjoyment? :O



Well I'm only about 50% of what I act, I tend to bring it to extremes cause it's fun to be naughty (or should I say Knotty  )



Heckler & Koch said:


> But it makes me die on the inside =(



I'm sorry, no pain no gain.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well I'm only about 50% of what I act, I tend to bring it to extremes cause it's fun to be naughty (or should I say Knotty  )
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, no pain no gain.


But I don't gain anything!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I don't gain anything!



You gain the fact that you're suffering through a crazy horndog's days of horniness I guess....


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You gain the fact that you're suffering through a crazy horndog's days of horniness I guess....


That's not fun!

Damn you and damn the fox stereotype!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's not fun!
> 
> Damn you and damn the fox stereotype!


 Stop complaining and suck him off so he'd shut up :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Stop complaining and suck him off so he'd shut up :V


No, I am neither gay or a whore.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, I am neither gay or a whore.


 but I thought you was a team player T~T


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> but I thought you was a team player T~T


Not anymore!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not anymore!


 
*sad face*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

*happy face* hehehehe Silly H&K.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *happy face* hehehehe Silly H&K.


How am I silly?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How am I silly?



How are you not silly..You're afraid of lil ol' me cause you think I want to lend you a hand or rape you...Silly fox is silly.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> How are you not silly..You're afraid of lil ol' me cause you think I want to lend you a hand or rape you...Silly fox is silly.


But you _do_ want to rape me!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But you _do_ want to rape me!



Says the person who has no clue how I think or operate....sure, you think that I want to rape you. I like em afraid, leaves em quivering when I'm done with em ^_^

I'm going off to the ol' barn to claim my bail o' hay again. See you guys and gals later


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Says the person who has no clue how I think or operate....sure, you think that I want to rape you. I like em afraid, leaves em quivering when I'm done with em ^_^
> 
> I'm going off to the ol' barn to claim my bail o' hay again. See you guys and gals later


So then yes, you do want to rape me...

You scare me =[


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So then yes, you do want to rape me...
> 
> You scare me =[


 
I think its your face...it says rape all over it :V

Ol' fox boy wouldn't touch me cause it would end up with him getting a painful neutering by me :3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I think its your face...it says rape all over it :V
> 
> Ol' fox boy wouldn't touch me cause it would end up with him getting a painful neutering by me :3


How does my avatar say rape me? =[


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How does my avatar say rape me? =[



Don't try to figure this stuff out, it will only end in needing mind bleach.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

bleach on scalp often results in chemical burns. I learned the hard way.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Don't try to figure this stuff out, it will only end in needing mind bleach.


wut



KylieIsACannibal said:


> bleach on scalp often results in chemical burns. I learned the hard way.



Yeah bleach tends to do that.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How does my avatar say rape me? =[


 
I dunno, its like the opposite of the rape face avy, its like saying rape my ass instead of I'll rape you or something...I have no fucking idea what I'm saying right now e.e

I must go pwn noobs in TF2 to make me feel better...brb erecting a sentry in the enemy base


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wut



Your asking a thread of furries how your avatar's face says rape me. You won't enjoy the answer.

P.S. Don't forget that Scotty has posted in this thread.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How does my avatar say rape me? =[


It only says "Awesome Furry Face" or "I am horny plz" PP
Well I have to admit it is fucking good >3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Your asking a thread of furries how your avatar's face says rape me. You won't enjoy the answer.
> 
> P.S. Don't forget that Scotty has posted in this thread.





south syde fox said:


> I dunno, its like the opposite of the rape face avy, its like saying rape my ass instead of I'll rape you or something...I have no fucking idea what I'm saying right now e.e
> 
> I must go pwn noobs in TF2 to make me feel better...brb erecting a sentry in the enemy base



But... it's making awesome face =[


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But... it's making awesome face =[


It is but for you its awesome (rape my ass) face =]


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> It is but for you its awesome (rape my ass) face =]


How did it change to awesome rape my ass face for me!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How did it change to awesome rape my ass face for me!


 Maybe its the way you post and make scotty lust for you :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But... it's making awesome face =[


SEE?
I KNEW IT~
IN THE POST BEFORE
THE EYES

Ugh american memes are retarded.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Maybe its the way you post and make scotty lust for you :V


I don't at all gay anymore though =[



CynicalCirno said:


> SEE?
> I KNEW IT~
> IN THE POST BEFORE
> THE EYES
> ...



No, they're awesome, like awesomeface.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't at all gay anymore though =[


 
well he's convinced he'll get your ass someday...well good luck fox, TRUST YOUR INSTINCTS and also DO A BARREL ROLL!!1!


Heckler & Koch said:


> No, they're awesome, like awesomeface.


 
compared to the rest its the best awesomeface IMO


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> well he's convinced he'll get your ass someday...well good luck fox, TRUST YOUR INSTINCTS and also DO A BARREL ROLL!!1!
> 
> 
> compared to the rest its the best awesomeface IMO


He won't get me, I'm unbreakable.


----------



## Melkor (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He won't get me, I'm unbreakable.



You can't kill me, I'm invincibleeee! Monty pithon reference.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm sure it's been said here before, but if you call yourself a furry, you're a furry.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 2, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I'm sure it's been said here before, but if you call yourself a furry, you're a furry.


 
I r not a furry...even though I got an account here and have a sona >.>


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 2, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I r not a furry...even though I got an account here and have a sona >.>


How does that work?


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 2, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> How does that work?



are you still a furry if you dont call yourself one?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 2, 2010)

Meadow said:


> are you still a furry if you dont call yourself one?


I would say so.
Depends on who you ask, I think.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 2, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I would say so.
> Depends on who you ask, I think.



Uh no, your not, you are ONLY a furry if YOU want to be a furry.

Just because someone might like something considered furry, like cartoons that have Anthro's, But that does not give anyone the right to label that person as a furry.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 2, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> How does that work?



Just because someone has an account on a furry site does not mean they are furry. Stop assuming shit. We have trolls on here ya know. We also have plenty of folk on here who do not class themselves as furry.

Stop labeling everyone and thing as furry.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't decide if I consider the furry world a hobby or a cult. The answer changes depending on which one I use.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 2, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I can't decide if I consider the furry world a hobby or a cult. The answer changes depending on which one I use.




It's not a fucking cult!


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 2, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I can't decide if I consider the furry world a hobby or a cult. The answer changes depending on which one I use.


were nearing Cult status of we cant curb down these lifestylers :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> were nearing Cult status of we cant curb down these lifestylers :V



Give me a gun and I'll go fix the problem.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, they're awesome, like awesomeface.


Not as awesome as epicface AKA trollface.
Furry trollface? PARADOX


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Give me a gun and I'll go fix the problem.


 
Randy...need help? :3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Give me a gun and I'll go fix the problem.


 Gather your guns fellow rednecks! we're goin on a furfag hunt!


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

i just doodle in school everybody sees me drawing anthro art but nobody knows about furries


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Mar 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Give me a gun and I'll go fix the problem.



To start killing off people who don't act the way the rest of the fandom wishes would only strengthen the argument that said fandom is becoming a cult, wouldn't it?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

WatchfulStorm said:


> To start killing off people who don't act the way the rest of the fandom wishes would only strengthen the argument that said fandom is becoming a cult, wouldn't it?


 no.  it worked for the christians and godamnit itll work for us!


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Mar 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no.  it worked for the christians and godamnit itll work for us!


 Only if we come up with some deity that we supposedly have on our side, and wants everyone else dead.


----------



## Willow (Mar 2, 2010)

I just simply stated that I was furry...I don't think there's any ritual or special initiation...

Just be able to justify why you're a furry...cuz some people will doubt you...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

WatchfulStorm said:


> Only if we come up with some deity that we supposedly have on our side, and wants everyone else dead.


 Well i heard you all worship some huge dog cock? say that it wants everyone dead.


----------



## Riptor (Mar 2, 2010)

Decide you're a furry. Done!

I could have made a South Park joke here instead, but it's probably time to let it die by now.


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 2, 2010)

Depends on who you are. some people like you consider themselves furry while others like to be full blown.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 4, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Decide you're a furry. Done!
> 
> I could have made a South Park joke here instead, but it's probably time to let it die by now.


 make the joke anyway.....

you are furry if u wanna be!


----------



## Onewing (Mar 5, 2010)

It's up to you and it doesn't matter if you choose yes or no it won't take long figure out if you're telling a lie.
However if we go by the title and what it takes to be "considered" furry, not much and even less from views outside the fandom.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 5, 2010)

I love how pretty much every thread in this section just derails into... something else.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 5, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I love how pretty much every thread in this section just derails into... something else.


Ya, happens a lot.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Ya, happens a lot.


 a lot? you mean with every thread right?

sooooooo...... who likes cake?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> a lot? you mean with every thread right?
> 
> sooooooo...... who likes cake?


Don't you know?
The cake is a lie...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Don't you know?
> The cake is a lie...


 Of course the cake is a lie! unless you have a portal gun!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Of course the cake is a lie! unless you have your faithful companion cube!


Fix'd XD


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Fix'd XD


 i throw that thing into the flames! AND LAUGHED! HAHAHA! XD
sry im listenin to Toxic Grind Machine.... cant think too straight...


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 5, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I love how pretty much every thread in this section just derails into... something else.



mee too.
It makes it so you don't have to read the entire thread through to join the conversation.

Oh and how does one put two quotes in a reply????


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 5, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> Oh and how does one put two quotes in a reply????


Multi quote.
See the little +" signs next to quote?
Click those on the posts you want to quote, then click quote.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> Oh and how does one put two quotes in a reply????


see the little + in the yellow box by quote? hit that to select it. then on the last quote you want hit quote and there ya go ^^



Wyldfyre said:


> Multi quote.
> See the little +" signs next to quote?
> Click those on the posts you want to quote, then click quote.


 NINJA!


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 5, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Multi quote.
> See the little +" signs next to quote?
> Click those on the posts you want to quote, then click quote.





Usarise said:


> see the little + in the yellow box by quote? hit that to select it. then on the last quote you want hit quote and there ya go ^^
> 
> 
> NINJA!



thanks, guise ^^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> thanks, guise ^^


 np ^^


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 5, 2010)

Is toxic grind machine like, industrial core or something?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 5, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> Is toxic grind machine like, industrial core or something?


Seems like it.
/google


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2010)

Bogeys.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Bogeys.


Feeling random?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> Is toxic grind machine like, industrial core or something?


 im honestly not sure how to explain the sound.... ive heard them explain it as orchestral death metal.... 
heres their page on soundclick... listen to Cell600.  its my fav ^^  or Hymnlock... thats good too.
http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=283678&content=music


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Feeling random?



Was it that obvious? lol


Monkey nuts.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im honestly not sure how to explain the sound.... ive heard them explain it as orchestral death metal....
> heres their page on soundclick... listen to Cell600.  its my fav ^^  or Hymnlock... thats good too.
> http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=283678&content=music




Oh wow this is really awesome!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im honestly not sure how to explain the sound.... ive heard them explain it as orchestral death metal....
> heres their page on soundclick... listen to Cell600.  its my fav ^^  or Hymnlock... thats good too.
> http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=283678&content=music


I'll listen later when I'm bored.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Was it that obvious? lol
> 
> 
> Monkey nuts.


Random in da Fandom mon'.



SlayerMidnight said:


> Oh wow this is really awesome!


 i know   i downloaded all their songs and put em on my ipod 



Wyldfyre said:


> I'll listen later when I'm bored.


 k.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Random in da Fandom mon'.
> 
> 
> i know   i downloaded all their songs and put em on my ipod
> ...



Do you buy it outright from itunes? or do you get it freeeeee?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> Do you buy it outright from itunes? or do you get it freeeeee?


they dont have a record deal :/  they arent on iTunes...
besides they have DL buttons on their home page   its the down arrow button next to each song.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> they dont have a record deal :/  they arent on iTunes...
> besides they have DL buttons on their home page   its the down arrow button next to each song.



cool!
 i was seriously thinking about buying it off itunes tonight, but this is super convenient!!!!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> cool!
> i was seriously thinking about buying it off itunes tonight, but this is super convenient!!!!


 hooray for non-liceansed music! ^_^


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hooray for non-liceansed music! ^_^




^^ hail yea!!!!!
beats paying crap tons of cash for CD's


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 5, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> ^^ hail yea!!!!!
> beats paying crap tons of cash for CD's




CD"s are so like, last century man!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> CD"s are so like, last century man!


I use them as frisbees. ^_^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I use them as frisbees. ^_^


 Airsoft Targets FTW


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Airsoft Targets FTW



my little brother plays that....


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> my little brother plays that....


nice ^^ its a fun sport. try it sometime! i have a bunch of German WWII gear that i play with ^^
upgraded AGM MP40 w/5 mags, tightbore, and upgraded hop up.
WE P08 Luger w/ 2 mags
and a modded D-boys K98 w/ ak47 barrel mod, fitted to take vsr mags, and nineball hop up.

its funny to play with this stuff too cuz everyone else has things like m4's ak's and g36's..... im the only nazi there! XD


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nice ^^ its a fun sport. try it sometime! i have a bunch of German WWII gear that i play with ^^
> upgraded AGM MP40 w/5 mags, tightbore, and upgraded hop up.
> WE P08 Luger w/ 2 mags
> and a modded D-boys K98 w/ ak47 barrel mod, fitted to take vsr mags, and nineball hop up.
> ...


Sounds fun. ^_^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Sounds fun. ^_^


 it is and its really funny when you own someone with a bolt action rifle and they had a full auto.   its even funnier when they ask why your doing WWII germany in a modern themed gamed! XD


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 5, 2010)

Usarise said:


> it is and its really funny when you own someone with a bolt action rifle and they had a full auto.   its even funnier when they ask why your doing WWII germany in a modern themed gamed! XD


Lol "I am from teh past!" XD


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Lol "I am from teh past!" XD


 lol ill use that one next time! XD 
i usually am more like this:
guy: "dude wtf? we're all CT's and your a nazi....?"
me: "yeah. why arent you?"


----------



## Carenath (Mar 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> As for the OP, I think as long as someone likes cartoon animals and has at least *some* presence in the community (for example, posting on a furry forum) then they are a furry.


Community presense.. not so much, though I like like this simplistic explanation: Furry is the phenomenon of having/creating a non-human alter-ego.
I'm *a* furry in that I have a non-human avatar, but I have absolutely no interest in anthropomorphic 'furry' animals, so I don't consider myself a member of the furry fandom. Just my 2c



ninjafox91 said:


> furry is generally expressing an interest in anthropomorphic animals and/or creatures.
> that is what a furry is by wikifur.


Of course Wikifur is not the least bit biased at all, no sir.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 6, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I see a lot of artists that draw furry porn out there that don't consider themselves to be actually furry.  I myself don't have a fursona or any animal personality, just an obsession with female dragons that lead to me liking teh furry pr0nz.
> 
> I don't ever want to set foot in a fursuit, and dont really want anything to do with furry conventions (though that spy with a furry mask was pretty awesome) but I browse the furry websites and talk to furrys on a regular basis.
> 
> So how far do you have to go to actually be considered a furry?




I dunno... it depends. it's something you call yourself... 
I have a friend who wears a cat ear furry hat but she's not really a furry. 
And I have no sexual inclination towards anything furry, but I've been drawing drawings my whole life so I consider myself furry for that reason. I don't have a fursona, either.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 6, 2010)

If you can't stop looking at animal people, then you're a furry. Werewolves don't count.
If you fap to it, then you're a furry. That also counts for Werewolves.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 6, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> I dunno... it depends. it's something you call yourself...
> I have a friend who wears a cat ear furry hat but she's not really a furry.
> And I have no sexual inclination towards anything furry, but I've been drawing drawings my whole life so I consider myself furry for that reason. I don't have a fursona, either.



I love cat ears.....


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 7, 2010)

I personally think that if you have a sort of obsessive interest in anthropomorphic animals, then you're a furry. What you do in the fandom itself isn't all that important, what really matters is how much much you like anthropomorphic animals, I guess. At least that's the only theory that works for me, because people who occasionally draw anthropomorphic animals (like the guys at Disney) or 30-year olds who randomly watch Tale Spin out of boredom can't automatically be defined as furries, I think.

But If they do these things on a daily basis like it's some kind of drug, then they are by all means furry. I don't RP, I don't fursuit, I have yet to go to a furry convention, furry porn is something I'm trying to stray away from, and I don't even have a finished fursona at this point (and even if I did I don't fully know what I'd use it for anyway). But I obsessively read and collect furry comics (preferably real ones, web comics aren't my cup of tea), I still watch some old cartoons from my childhood on YouTube solely for the anthropomorphic animals, and I think about anthropomorphic animals at least once every day.

If that doesn't make you a furry, I don't know what does.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 21, 2015)

Sodomizing a gray wolf. While in fursuit. Cause furry = zoophilia, we all know that.


----------



## Havokpaintedwolf (Mar 6, 2016)

a few altars to satan here a couple blood sacrifices sprinkled in here and there as well just for good measure and your a furry or is that satanism?


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 10, 2016)

Personally I think it's when it's in your life more than just as something you do online.  But to each their own, really.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Mar 12, 2016)

I think that's based on your own call. I don't think it should be based on what a furry _is_ and what it _isn't_, but more so based on what you think. Do you consider yourself a furry? 

My definition for being a furry is based on something I read on deviantArt. A furry is somebody who likes anthros or animals and wishes they could have a close relationship with them. Well...I do wish that I could meet some of my own anthros in person, and I'll even go one further, I wish one of my anthros was my brother. But I like anthros, I am attracted to them (only certain ones though), and so I think I could call myself a furry...

But as I said, it really all depends on your call.


----------



## Laqua (Mar 13, 2016)

In the end... everyone here are humen.


----------



## CarbonCoal (Mar 14, 2016)

In my opinion it depends on whether or not you consider yourself a furry and if you can really get into the fandom.If you watch MLP that doesn't automatically make you a brony just because you like the show.

I don't consider myself a furry.I like cartoon animals and I like to draw furries and I think people in the furry fandom are pretty cool but it's not something that I can really get into beyond drawing pictures and looking at other's artwork.I don't have a fursona and most likely never will, I'm not interested in fursuits or going to conventions, I just like to watch shows about cute animals and draw anthro animals.


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 14, 2016)

Respecting the community,
That's about it when it comes to proving yourself to me I guess. =)


----------



## Pteri (Mar 15, 2016)

I personally think that you are only a furry if you consider yourself one. A lot of people may like, say Zootopia, and may draw characters for it. But they might be uncomfortable with being called a "furry". I don't think we should label people; I think we should let people label themselves as a "furry" or not


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 15, 2016)

implanting robotic ears on your head.


----------



## King-Gigabyte (Mar 15, 2016)

Just declare it I guess.



Usarise said:


> anime cons ARE fun.... but then the furs invade! >.>


Anime, Bronies, Comic con, Every thing was peaceful until the furry fandom invaded.


----------



## Troj (Mar 17, 2016)

Some poster on Metafilter said that if you're >2sigma away from the norm where imagining yourself and/or others as animals is concerned, then you're a furry. I rather liked that.

If you have a particular fascination with or preference for anthro animal characters, you're a furry. 

If, _all other things being equal_, you generally prefer anthro animal characters over human characters, you're a furry.

If you've ever had a crush on an anthro character, you're _not_ necessarily a furry, but you _do_ have furry tendencies, because you can at least enter that headspace. If you have furry tendencies or can enter the furry headspace while being a snide dick to actual furries, you can bet I'll call you out on your hypocrisy.

Liking or creating one or two movies, TV shows, comics, art pieces, or stories that involve anthros _doesn't_ make you a furry, _especially_ if you see the anthro-ness of the characters as a side dish or as icing on the cake, so to speak, and are primarily fascinated, inspired, or captivated by _other _aspects of the piece.


----------



## sarnarus (Mar 17, 2016)

I agree with what natalie said, if you think youre a furry then youre a furry and if you think to yourself "naah im not a furry" well then there ya go, its pretty black and white


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Apr 20, 2016)

Here is a list:
-Draw with the same art style as everyone else
-Draw a lot of tasteless porn ("art")
-Own a fursuit
-Regularly attend conventions
-Pick up a fetish
-Artwhore constantly


----------



## SolDirix (Apr 20, 2016)

Just try not to shave, ever. You might get lucky and grow some fur.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 20, 2016)

CarbonCoal said:


> In my opinion it depends on whether or not you consider yourself a furry and if you can really get into the fandom.If you watch MLP that doesn't automatically make you a brony just because you like the show.



Definitions can't be subjective, by the very definition of defining things. So, I don't think calling oneself a furry is a good definition. It's a matter of involvement perhaps, but the term mostly carries the implication of associating with that subculture and the people in it. I think it's funny for example, when someone obviously spends a ton of time on FA and then registers here with an anthro avatar, to post that they "aren't a furry." Sorry. _Guilt by association_.

If you look like a duck, and talk like a duck.. then you might as well quack :V


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 20, 2016)

I have a friend that isn't a furry, but is considering doing furry commissions because there's a market for it.  It's up for debate, but I believe that if you don't want to fall under a category: don't.  Life's too short to be something you don't want to be.  But, of course, there's going to be people who'll associate you as a furry anyway because it's easier to categorize.  Just be you.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 20, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> It's up for debate, but I believe that if you don't want to fall under a category: don't.  Life's too short to be something you don't want to be.



Life *is* too short, and I don't have the time to care about flawed assumptions other people make.

I've always hated the concept of guilt-by-association.

People like to categorize things, it is easier to remember an association based on a group rather than one based on each individual in it.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 20, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Life *is* too short, and I don't have the time to care about flawed assumptions other people make.
> 
> I've always hated the concept of guilt-by-association.
> 
> People like to categorize things, it is easier to remember an association based on a group rather than one based on each individual in it.


I understand that, but screw that.  It really isn't any sweat off my sack and I'm sure a lot of people agree.  I support women's rights but I'm not a feminist because I don't believe in the state of the community right now (Plus, I'm sure they don't want me anyway).  Note how I didn't say I don't consider myself a feminist, I'm *not* one because I choose not to be.  It's not hurting anybody, and if it does I feel sorry for whoever wastes their time dwelling on it.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 20, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> I understand that, but screw that.  It really isn't any sweat off my sack and I'm sure a lot of people agree.  I support women's rights but I'm not a feminist because I don't believe in the state of the community right now (Plus, I'm sure they don't want me anyway).  Note how I didn't say I don't consider myself a feminist, I'm *not* one because I choose not to be.  It's not hurting anybody, and if it does I feel sorry for whoever wastes their time dwelling on it.



Can a dude be a feminist, too? :V

That's another group association and you made it clear you are separate from the group.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 20, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Can a dude be a feminist, too? :V
> 
> That's another group association and you made it clear you are separate from the group.


Yes, dudes can be feminists.  But I do believe in what feminists stand for, but the community is overrun by radicals that I choose to not consider myself one out of spite.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 20, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Yes, dudes can be feminists.  But I do believe in what feminists stand for, but the community is overrun by radicals that I choose to not consider myself one out of spite.



I believe in equal rights but not affirmative action, which makes things unequal in the opposite direction.

I'm not sure what that makes me.


----------



## Filter (Apr 20, 2016)

Exactly 1,000 miles, or 1,609.rule34 kilometers.

But seriously, I think it depends on how furry is defined in any given context. If furry is defined as someone who is into bestiality, for instance, then I'm not a furry. If, however, furry is defined as someone who is a fan of anthropomorphic animal characters, then I'm a furry. In other words, if somebody stopped me on the street and asked me if I'm a furry, I wouldn't be able to answer definitively without first knowing what furry means to them.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 20, 2016)

Filter said:


> If furry is defined as someone who is into bestiality, for instance, then I'm not a furry.



It's not.


----------



## Filter (Apr 20, 2016)

Ricky said:


> It's not.


Of course it isn't accurate, but that doesn't stop some people from being willfully ignorant.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 20, 2016)

Filter said:


> Of course it isn't accurate, but that doesn't stop some people from being willfully ignorant.



Someone can't change definitions to suit themselves, and they can't change them to use on other people.

If they are using a word incorrectly, they are wrong and should be corrected.


----------



## SenorCrouch (Apr 21, 2016)

How far do you have to go to be a furry you ask?  There is a simple form you can fill out to see if you are furry.  I'll paste it below.

1) Do you like the concept of anthropomorphic animals?

2) If the answer to the above question was "yes" would you like to consider yourself a Furry, meaning a fan of the anthropomorphic animal art style?

3) If the answer to the above question is "yes" then skip this step; if the answer is "no" then please proceed to number 4.

4) Thank you for your time, this concludes the application.


----------



## Filter (Apr 21, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Someone can't change definitions to suit themselves, and they can't change them to use on other people.
> 
> If they are using a word incorrectly, they are wrong and should be corrected.


Happens all the time. Especially with nebulous terms like "Furry". Words aren't objective. They're subject to interpretation, and largely dependent on context. Some people are reasonable and willing to listen. Correcting them makes sense. Others are hostile and insist on definitions I disagree with. Folks like that aren't worth my time.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

Easy.  Go to a con, and drop your pants and bend over a stool at the nearest bar.  If you can survive 2 hours without saying "No." you're a furry xD


----------



## Ricky (Apr 21, 2016)

Filter said:


> Happens all the time. Especially with nebulous terms like "Furry". Words aren't objective. They're subject to interpretation, and largely dependent on context. Some people are reasonable and willing to listen. Correcting them makes sense. Others are hostile and insist on definitions I disagree with. Folks like that aren't worth my time.



Again. Definitions can't be subjective, by the very definition of defining things. Words can have multiple definitions that can change on the context, but the definitions of a word have to be known by all. Communication would not work otherwise. So, that doesn't make any sense.

If furry -ever- meant bestiality in any context it could be different. But it doesn't. So, no.



Lasvicus said:


> Easy.  Go to a con, and drop your pants and bend over a stool at the nearest bar.  If you can survive 2 hours without saying "No." you're a furry xD


----------



## Filter (Apr 21, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Again. Definitions can't be subjective, by the very definition of defining things. Words can have multiple definitions that can change on the context, but the definitions of a word have to be known by all. Communication would not work otherwise. So, that doesn't make any sense.


The meaning of a word is context-dependent. Definitions form within a subjective framework. They most certainly can be subjective. Two people from different backgrounds and perspectives can use the same words, yet mean entirely different things. 

There are people out there who define furry in ways that I totally disagree with. To us, they look horribly mistaken, but within their social circles they take these things as a given. They assume that they're correct, and won't see it any other way. Some competing definitions are worse than others, of course. Hopefully, the more accurate and sensible ones will be the the most widely accepted. 

The purpose of communication is to convey meaning. If particular words give somebody the wrong idea, then you will need to use other words if you want to engage in meaningful dialog with them. 



Ricky said:


> If furry -ever- meant bestiality in any context it could be different. But it doesn't. So, no.


That's basically the most extreme example I could think of. Sadly, some people think furries are like that. A less extreme example might be having sex in animal costumes. There are folks who think it's what furry is all about. I don't agree with that definition either (not judging, but it isn't what furry means to me).

On that note, I say that a furry is a fan of anthropomorphic animals who self-identifies as a furry. If you're into the concept, and you consider yourself a furry, then you're a furry as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 21, 2016)

Filter said:


> The meaning of a word is context-dependent. Definitions form within a subjective framework. They most certainly can be subjective. Two people from different backgrounds and perspectives can use the same words, yet mean entirely different things.



Well, no. I'm not sure how to better explain this but the entire concept of communication relies on the understanding that people use words and that these words represent the same meaning for both parties involved. If they don't, they aren't going to be able to communicate at all. Capiche? :V



Filter said:


> There are people out there who define furry in ways that I totally disagree with. To us, they look horribly mistaken, but within their social circles they take these things as a given. They assume that they're correct, and won't see it any other way. Some competing definitions are worse than others, of course. Hopefully, the more accurate and sensible ones will be the the most widely accepted.



Again, it isn't up to individual people to define words. Someone was obviously just messing with you, nobody *actually thinks* that the word furry means bestiality. That they even got the joke, it tells you they know at least that much. gg



Filter said:


> A less extreme example might be having sex in animal costumes. There are folks who think it's what furry is all about. I don't agree with that definition either (not judging, but it isn't what furry means to me).



That is a common example of someone getting the definition of a word wrong :V

In your case, I'm not sure this wasn't just another joke taken way out of context.



Filter said:


> On that note, I say that a furry is a fan of anthropomorphic animals who self-identifies as a furry. If you're into the concept, and you consider yourself a furry, then you're a furry as far as I'm concerned.



So your definition of furry is "someone who defines themselves as a furry..."

That's a horrible *circular* definition :V


----------



## Saiko (Apr 23, 2016)

_*Saiko's Furry Test*

*Q1:* Do you want to be a furry?
_
If you answered yes, then you are a furry.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 23, 2016)

You_ are_ whatchu eat, so you must eat at _least_ 1 gallon of furry sperm before you can evolve into one.
I'll see _you _at the next con ;DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Ricky (Apr 23, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> You_ are_ whatchu eat



Well, that explains all the fruit :V


----------



## Simo (Apr 23, 2016)

So today I took this free bus down to south Baltimore, to go to this tobacco shop I like, and noted yet another guy wearing a tail...I'm starting to wonder if this isn't becoming some kinda inner-city/urban trend, as I've seen it more and more. African-American, male, maybe 25, bright gold tennis shoes, tattoos, sideburns dyed bright gold, as if to match the shoes. Large gauge earrings. He was busy texting, or I mighta tried to strike up a conversation, as oddly, that seems very easy to do in this town.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 23, 2016)

Ew...



Simo said:


> So today I took this free bus down to south Baltimore, to go to this tobacco shop I like, and noted yet another guy wearing a tail...I'm starting to wonder if this isn't becoming some kinda inner-city/urban trend, as I've seen it more and more. African-American, male, maybe 25, bright gold tennis shoes, tattoos, sideburns dyed bright gold, as if to match the shoes. Large gauge earrings. He was busy texting, or I mighta tried to strike up a conversation, as oddly, that seems very easy to do in this town.


----------



## Fopfox (Apr 23, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> You_ are_ whatchu eat, so you must eat at _least_ 1 gallon of furry sperm before you can evolve into one.
> I'll see _you _at the next con ;DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



Wouldn't that just make you furry sperm then? Should you technically eat furries to become one?


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 23, 2016)

To allow the essence of furry to flow through your veins.  This is why it must be done.  Tis the only true way.


Fopfox said:


> Wouldn't that just make you furry sperm then? Should you technically eat furries to become one?


----------



## AlphaGaming (Apr 27, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> To allow the essence of furry to flow through your veins.  This is why it must be done.  Tis the only true way.




I am both scared, and scarred, sir


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 27, 2016)

I sold my soul to Satan.
_Not really._


----------



## Elf-cat (May 8, 2016)

Meowing in the comments and in the way you type and talk if your fursona is a cat for example, having a fursona, and dressing up as an animal with other furries. That is when you are a furry.


----------

